# ARs anywhere locally?



## bigspoon17 (May 31, 2011)

Has anyone been able to find an AR locally? I've called a few places and gone by a few others and I get the same line everywhere I go: "good luck."

I have been looking at the Windhams and would like to get my hands on one. If you know where one - or any AR for that matter - is the info would be greatly appreciated.

Definitely have no practical need for one, but would like to buy one while I still have the right to do so! :thumbup:


----------



## BigPapiAU (Jan 29, 2012)

Destin Guns has about 20 earlier today.


----------



## Sea Raptor (Oct 15, 2012)

arms list, Thrifty Nickel classified Pensacola


----------



## Matt Mcleod (Oct 3, 2007)

Good Luck.

I was just trying to buy a damn shotgun today but the rate of phone calls for back ground checks is so high that is was taking hours to get it done. Trying again in the morning.


----------



## bigspoon17 (May 31, 2011)

BigPapiAU said:


> Destin Guns has about 20 earlier today.


Thanks, I will give them a call!


----------



## bigspoon17 (May 31, 2011)

fishing in the dark said:


> arms list, Thrifty Nickel classified Pensacola


Thanks!


----------



## bigspoon17 (May 31, 2011)

Matt Mcleod said:


> Good Luck.
> 
> I was just trying to buy a damn shotgun today but the rate of phone calls for back ground checks is so high that is was taking hours to get it done. Trying again in the morning.


That's what I've been hearing. That sucks in a way, but on the other hand it's nice to see so many folks exercising their 2nd amendment right!


----------



## bigbulls (Mar 12, 2008)

I have 4 Delton Sports in my possession right now that I will be taking to the store in the morning. They will be available tomorrow morning at Mikes on Hwy 29. 
If you want on be there at 9am when we open. They'll be gone in a few minutes. All Delton rifles have lifetime warranties.

http://www.del-ton.com/DT_Sport_p/dtsport.htm




> I was just trying to buy a damn shotgun today but the rate of phone calls for back ground checks is so high that is was taking hours to get it done. Trying again in the morning.


Earlier this year we got set up to be linked into the FDLE back ground checks via computer. We no longer have to call them and wait on hold for them to answer. We are now looking at the same screen on our computer as the FDLE agent on the other end of the phone and type in the information our selves instead of telling it to the agent and usually have an answer within a few minutes. It has drastically cut down on back ground check time by hours a day we use to waste sitting on hold.


----------



## bigspoon17 (May 31, 2011)

bigbulls said:


> I have 4 Delton Sports in my possession right now that I will be taking to the store in the morning. They will be available tomorrow morning at Mikes on Hwy 29.


Do these have a chrome-lined barrel? I haven't heard too much about them before. Just looked at some reviews and they seem mostly positive, but apparently don't come standard with a chrome-lined barrel. Thanks!


----------



## Matt Mcleod (Oct 3, 2007)

bigspoon17 said:


> That's what I've been hearing. That sucks in a way, but on the other hand it's nice to see so many folks exercising their 2nd amendment right!


I feel the same way!


----------



## floorguy (Jul 22, 2011)

I heard walmart on 29 was getting a few colt ar i think they are 900 something i am sure they will go quick.


----------



## bigbulls (Mar 12, 2008)

> Do these have a chrome-lined barrel? I haven't heard too much about them before. Just looked at some reviews and they seem mostly positive, but apparently don't come standard with a chrome-lined barrel. Thanks!


The sports do not have chrome lined barrels. Unless you plan of firing your AR non stop all the time a chrome lined barrel isn't needed. I doubt any rifle you currently own has a chrome lined barrel.


----------



## bigspoon17 (May 31, 2011)

bigbulls said:


> The sports do not have chrome lined barrels. Unless you plan of firing your AR non stop all the time a chrome lined barrel isn't needed. I doubt any rifle you currently own has a chrome lined barrel.


Yeah, I was just curious. I did, however, just call the store and was told you didn't have any. Already sold out?? I'm on NAS Pensacola and don't wanna make the trip just to find out they're all gone.


----------



## in the boat (Mar 5, 2010)

bigbulls said:


> I have 4 Delton Sports in my possession right now that I will be taking to the store in the morning. They will be available tomorrow morning at Mikes on Hwy 29.
> If you want on be there at 9am when we open. They'll be gone in a few minutes. All Delton rifles have lifetime warranties.
> 
> http://www.del-ton.com/DT_Sport_p/dtsport.htm
> ...


 
I was in Mike's on Thursday afternoon and picked up a 270 win. It took longer to get someone to wait on me than it did to do the background check. As far as the ar's go better to have already been prepared cause it sounds like they are selling better than hot cakes right now.


----------



## bigspoon17 (May 31, 2011)

Just left Destin Guns. They have a bunch of them, but at pretty ridiculous prices in my opinion. Ah, the joys of supply and demand.


----------



## cody&ryand (Oct 3, 2007)

trade winds had a few yesterday when i picked mine up


----------



## bigspoon17 (May 31, 2011)

cody d said:


> trade winds had a few yesterday when i picked mine up


I should've posted sooner. On my way back to Panama City now.


----------



## cody&ryand (Oct 3, 2007)

bigspoon17 said:


> I should've posted sooner. On my way back to Panama City now.


 just saw the thread wish i could have told you earlier


----------



## bigspoon17 (May 31, 2011)

No worries, thanks for the info! What did you get?


----------



## cody&ryand (Oct 3, 2007)

stock bushmaster its my first one so figured it was a good place to start may upgrade in the future if possible haha


----------



## Outside9 (Apr 30, 2008)

Are we guessing the price at Destin guns, or will you tell us?


----------



## timc (Oct 19, 2009)

Outside9 said:


> Are we guessing the price at Destin guns, or will you tell us?


I was in there yesterday, quite a few AR's on the wall but I didn't check prices. I did look at a Wilson combat upper with fluted barrel, titanium bcg, quad rail, etc. they wanted $2000.
Pmags were $50. Some pistol mags were really high. 20 round Beretta mag was $110. USA brand AK mag was $50. 
It was pretty crowded, but I didn't see anyone buying anything.


----------

